# Help with restoring iCloud backup on new iPhone



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

My dads phone was stolen on holiday a few weeks ago. My dad has just bought a new iPhone X and I am trying to restore his iCloud backup onto the new phone. When setting up these new phone on startup, one of the options is restore iCloud backup. When selecting this, it says it has sent an authentication code to his old phone no which he doesn’t have access to since the phone got stolen and we reported this to Apple. I then selected the option which says authentication code not received but all it does then is give you the option to resend the code to the old no which we have no access to. How do we fix this? Thanks.


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Did he not contact his mobile provider and get the old some cancelled and his old number programmed to a new sim?


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

The SIM card that has just arrived for his new phone is the old no however on the new phone, we can’t get to the stage of receiving a message if that makes sense.


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

I think you could set it up as a new phone skipping all stages where Apple ID etc is required. That should I’ve you basic functionality of the phone. It should allow you enough to get a text message. Could then either turn off 2FA for now


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

I resolved it in the end. It crossed my mind I could activate the new SIM card when setting up the phone as a new device a shou mentioned. This then enabled me to send and receive texts. So, I got the code this way and I’ve now restored my dads phone to his iCloud account which he had set up and thankfully everything was backed up.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Ravinder said:


> I resolved it in the end. It crossed my mind I could activate the new SIM card when setting up the phone as a new device a shou mentioned. This then enabled me to send and receive texts. So, I got the code this way and I've now restored my dads phone to his iCloud account which he had set up and thankfully everything was backed up.


Nice to hear you sorted it out :thumb:
Bet dad was pleased


----------

